# Silver Dollar Fish & Blackwater



## Clubber (Aug 6, 2009)

I am wanting to do a silver dollar set up. I'd like to emulate their natural habitat. I'm also wanting to do a blackwater set up. Could I combine the two and keep silver dollars in full blackwater conditions? I've heard they're from the part of the amazon basin with lots of wood, leaves, sticks and brown water but then I read they're from a different area of the basin where it's clearer...can someone help me get this right before I begin setting up for my coming SD's? I realise no live plants because they'll get eaten. But my main question is are they blackwater amazon species or not. If anyone knows.


----------



## Clubber (Aug 6, 2009)

The tank is a 6 foot 125 gallon btw.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

It may depend upon the specific species. As you will see in our profile, there are several that may be encountered under the common name Silver Dollar [click this name for the profile info] and they have quite a large distribution which sometimes means they may be in varying habitats. One, Metynnis lippincottianus, is said to be whitewater for instance. Mytennis argentius is endemic to the Rio Tapajos system, which certainly is a whitewater river. I would have to dig a bit more to be certain, but this fish may not be native in blackwater. Do youhave a specific species in mind?

Byron.


----------



## Clubber (Aug 6, 2009)

That's what I was thinking. Well I guess I can still do one, and attempt to get their biotope-type set up as close as I can. I honestly don't know the difference in SD species yet, I was going to try to order or purchase 6-8 of the ones closest to blackwater is all. However if they aren't then I'd still like to do one in my 125 and get it as correct as possible.

125. For filtration I could add peat but won't if unnecessary. For hardscape I planned manzanita & malaysian driftwood, few rocks and indian almond leaves if they leaves would be OK. Pool filter or play sand for substrate. Also I DO want tankmates, if they are fish that SD's generally would never encounter in the wild, that is fine. As long as they're compatible I guess. A large school of tetras and if I could get away with rummy noses without them being eaten in the long run that'd be awesome.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

On tankmates, whatever the species may be, it notes in our profile that nothing smaller should be in the tank or it will likely get eaten. Rummynose would fall into this group easily.

To be authentic, with a group of 5-7 or so SD, obviously the medium-larger catfish work. There are medium cichlids in the Rio Tapajos I know, not sure off the top of my head which, but a pair of something not too rough would work. Lots of wood, branches and such.


----------



## Clubber (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks. Rummy noses I will definately leave out.

Here is the stocklist I am thinking about, now whether authentic or not I'm hoping it can work in a 125 with sand, driftwood, a few rocks, and Indian Almond Leaves.

Silver Dollars, Bumblebee and/or Pictus Catfish, Firemouth Cichlid, BN Pleco, Farlowella, Hatchetfish, Larger Mystery Snails and a very large school of Lemon Tetras. The lemons could work, no?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Clubber said:


> Thanks. Rummy noses I will definately leave out.
> 
> Here is the stocklist I am thinking about, now whether authentic or not I'm hoping it can work in a 125 with sand, driftwood, a few rocks, and Indian Almond Leaves.
> 
> Silver Dollars, Bumblebee and/or Pictus Catfish, Firemouth Cichlid, BN Pleco, Farlowella, Hatchetfish, Larger Mystery Snails and a very large school of Lemon Tetras. The lemons could work, no?


If by Farlowella you mean the true genus species such as Farlowella vittata in our profiles, I would not. The much larger and more robust similar-looking catfish in Sturisoma are sometimes referred to (incorrectly) as Farlowella; these are much more robust and would work as an algae-grazer with larger fish. But the true Farlowella is much too sedate and timid. If hounded at all it will often refuse to eat and waste away. I have spawned this fish, it is one of my favourites, and I have them in very quiet tanks. The trio in my 70g flooded Amazon forest setup have spawned several times annually. They should have a heavily planted tank, as they spend all their time grazing every leaf.

Hatchetfish and Lemon Tetra are too small for 6-inch SD's. Among characins, better choices would be the larger species like the Congo Tetra, Buenos Aires Tetra, Columbian Tetra; I know the latter is not all that much larger than Lemons, but it is much more robust and able to take care of itself. Or medium barb that are peaceful.

Pictus should have a group, as noted in the profile; they too are predatory but tankmates suggested for SD are OK here too.


----------



## Clubber (Aug 6, 2009)

Alright, I'm taking the scientific names of these down btw. I just remember reading farlowella at the local fish store, I was thinking 1-2 of them and 1-2 BN pleco's for algae. I'd likely start with 1 of each.

Lemons I was hoping would work with full grown SD's, and that they wouldn't fit in their mouths or get harassed but I don't want to take a chance. I have a group of hatchets I was going to transport to the new 125 in the future, but those are out too. I just want something that schools well that I can have a large group of. I love congo's and buenos aires, especially the latter. Good to know they'd likely be a compatible option.

Yeah I would be keeping at least 4 pictus cats and at least 4 bumblebee cats if these two catfish species can coexist peacefully as bottom dwellers in a 6 foot tank.

8 SD's
8 cats (pictus & bumblebee)
1-2 BN plecs
1-2 Sturisoma's
firemouth
30+ tetras (buenos aires, congo's or columbian) or 30+ peaceful barbs (would want gold barb if peaceful)

Oh and some mystery/apple snails bit bigger than a quarter each.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Clubber said:


> Alright, I'm taking the scientific names of these down btw. I just remember reading farlowella at the local fish store, I was thinking 1-2 of them and 1-2 BN pleco's for algae. I'd likely start with 1 of each.
> 
> Lemons I was hoping would work with full grown SD's, and that they wouldn't fit in their mouths or get harassed but I don't want to take a chance. I have a group of hatchets I was going to transport to the new 125 in the future, but those are out too. I just want something that schools well that I can have a large group of. I love congo's and buenos aires, especially the latter. Good to know they'd likely be a compatible option.
> 
> ...


Youo can check on the barb in our profile; might find some other suitable fish too. 

My suggestion on algae fish would be to wait until you have some algae. Farlowella only eat algae (naturally I mean), and being wild caught they will settle much better if algae is present. And like all these algae-eaters, they only eat common green algae and brown (diatoms). Same for otos, Bristlenose, etc. Personally, I would have either Far or BN, and both will easily handle algae. Once settled, they readily eat prepared foods, at least my Far do. They appear at one spot where i drop in tablets as soon as the feeding gong sounds.


----------

